# Cups says that the job is completed but nothing is printed.

## Kas_

Hi,

So, my printer normally works but for some reason it stopped working. What happens is, I print something, and in cups it will make the job as completed. However, nothing is printed. There is nothing in my error_log from today. Everything is from November. I cleared my error_log and tried to re-print the test page. No luck, the error_log is still empty. For this reason, I don't think it's a problem with cups.

Possible reasons: a couple of weeks ago my brother was complaining about the printer not working. He's using Windows but I know that he did something to the printer to get it to work again. I think he reset it or changed the eth0 cable or something. The printer still works if I used Windows (I'm dual-booted) or if I use any other computer on the network. My laptop runs Gentoo too, I'll check if it prints from that. 

Possible reasons: when i go to 192.168.1.20 (my printer's location), I get a "Firefox cannot connect to the server at 192.168.1.20". When I refresh the page, the printer's setting shows up. I'm not sure if this is related but I thought I should mention it anyway. 

Thanks.

----------

## Kas_

So, I tried printing on my laptop. It works which mean it's probably a problem with the settings of something...

I'm not sure if this is related, but everytime I go on youtube or want to listen to something, I need to go to aslamixer and unmute the master volume. It says to just press Esc to save it so that's what I did. However, it doesn't save and when I restart my computer, the alsamixer settings are set to Mute again.

----------

## Kas_

Something I think is related. I actually think this could be a port problem. On windows, I gave myself the static ip address of 192.168.1.214. However, that address is not set static in my router. 

On linux, when I bring eth0 up, it automatically uses 192.168.1.214

I port scanned 127.0.0.1 and I saw that port 631 was open which is the ipp port. 

I port scanned 192.168.1.214 and no ports were open. 

I think the source of the problem is because of my static ip problem.Last edited by Kas_ on Thu Dec 27, 2012 11:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

Um, if an IP address of 192.168.1.333 exists in your network, you may have even bigger problems.  :Wink: 

But seriously … do I understand correctly that your laptop is able to print, even when the printer is attached to the primary machine? Or only when you attach it directly?

Btw, you could try increasing log verbosity of CUPS.

----------

## Kas_

I changed it to 192.168.1.214 so it's .214

----------

